# Photoshop Trishield for the Troops!



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

With all the endless possibility's for chops of this photo









I wanted to open a contest for the best photoshop job. The chop may be from any photo taken during the justinphilly Labor Day herf but can only be of members.

My unedited photos are at Link
You are welcome to use any other photos from the herf if they are posted.

The prize will be a selection of cigars from my collection plus a bonus tailored to the winner. I will also donate 100 cigars to the troops for Dave's participation. If the winning photo is of another member, they will also get a prize. (I have never had a complaint about my prizes and this contest will be no exception)

Rules
1) you must have a minimum of 50 posts/10RG
2) your chop must be from a picture taken during justinphilly's Labor Day herf.
3) deadline 9/16/07 at midnight eastern time
4) No offensive pictures.
5) please host your entries on a 3rd party host(ie photobucket) and link them here.
6) enter as ofter as you want but only one entry per post.
7) photo must be posted in this thread

The winner will be chosen by Dave and myself.

*rules subject to change without notice


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great idea!!

The link to your pictures requires a password!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Great idea!!
> 
> The link to your pictures requires a password!


Just found that out and working on it. 
Anyone familiar with how to open up just one album on Photobucket?
It is making all of my albums available.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

n3uka said:


> 4) No offensive pictures.
> 
> *rules subject to change without notice


Any picture with my face in it is sure to be considered offensive by someone... :ss


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Dave on the "juice"*


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice jobs but please one pic per post.

The link is now fixed. Photoshop away.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I already posted mine in the BBQ thread; but I'll do it again:


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh man, I'm going to have to break out my "good" PS skills for this one. It won't be crappy like the rest of the ones I've done which took like 30 seconds. MORE TO COME SOON! :tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Nice jobs but please one pic per post.
> 
> The link now goes to a different gallery. The pics are being added but might take a little time.


Sorry.....I got all excited while "chopping"


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Dave as a Jedi*


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Bobble Head Dave*


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Move over Harrison Ford...


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Can you even tell that Dave is in this pic? The resemblence is scary... :r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *Dave on the "juice"*


Dave you look like you been working out...............................:r


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

Look at that sweet stroke.....


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Shield..........Tri.........Shield*


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

The size sucked........but it fits ya Dave !!​


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

coryj said:


> Can you even tell that Dave is in this pic? The resemblence is scary... :r


Wow lol! I never noticed Dave looked so much like Jamie Hyneman!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

cigar_040 said:


>


PULL UP YOUR PANTS BRO !!!!!!!!
I mean Jeez, you're not a high schooler

A Baller perhaps.........


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Say hello to my little friend?


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought you looked like the doctor from Scrubs, so i made you into him  go MS Paint!


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

Lorglath said:


> I thought you looked like the doctor from Scrubs, so i made you into him  go MS Paint!


By the way, it is really hard to add hair pixel by pixel


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, some great chops so far.


----------



## coryj (Jul 31, 2007)

You're never too old for wizard school...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

*OMFG :r:r:r:r*


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

^awesome 

I thank you for the opportunity to compete for goodies and even moreso, blow off some steam! Been a rough month but it's gettin better all the time!

w00t cigars for troops!

Churchield


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Burgers tremble


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

Simply awesome


dunno what that's about but I couldn't resist when I ran across the stock, I think that skinny bugger deserves a dancing chicken or two :chk eat it pa!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

BOMB IRAQ!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

These are all awesome. I am truly amazed by the skills some of you have with photo editing.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/[IMG]h...us/img473/2074/whosnextfrontcopyng4.jpg[/IMG]

Twisted? Why yes!!!

MCS


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Very Nice.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *Dave on the "juice"*





volum said:


> Say hello to my little friend?





Darrell said:


>


:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

and the hits keep on coming...................................................:r


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

coryj said:


> You're never too old for wizard school...


Love the halo affect...

T-6


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Darrell said:


>


Very very nice work Darrell with 2 Ls :r Love it!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

*Trishield and Son*


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> Very very nice work Darrell with 2 Ls :r Love it!!


Thank you very much. I wanted to be humorous but at the same time recognize Dave for the work he puts forth with the stogies for troops. He's a grade A+ BOTL. :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Posted in the other thread - but here it is again:










Ron


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

All of the entries are excellent. Don't forget, you can chop other members that were at the herf too


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> All of the entries are excellent. Don't forget, you can chop other members that were at the herf too


feeling left out Dave?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> feeling left out Dave?


nope, I was behind the camera  There are a couple of other people that could make for a good chop though.
Just might have to add a snake to the contest as well.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

some very good ones so far


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

This ends 9/16/07 at midnight eastern time. You still have time to enter.
Yes, I know I gave this contest too long. :sl


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Dave, hopefully this one makes up for the one with the cat in Pnoon's contest...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

bazookajoe said:


> Dave, hopefully this one makes up for the one with the cat in Pnoon's contest...


Crap! Nice work!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

:r:r :tu


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Dave, hopefully this one makes up for the one with the cat in Pnoon's contest...


You've set the bar, my friend. Nice chop.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Dave, hopefully this one makes up for the one with the cat in Pnoon's contest...


Sweet work! :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

bazookajoe said:


> Dave, hopefully this one makes up for the one with the cat in Pnoon's contest...


one for the troops......................I like it :ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Don't hassle the Hoff....


(This is my first attempt at a chop, so nothing spectacular. Couldn't resist the idea though.  )


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

ha ha Joe..


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

And this is officially over. I will get together with Dave in the next couple of days to decide the winner. This will be a tough one to judge.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

This is probably the funniest thread i've ever seen. EXCELLENT work fellas. :r:r:r:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> This is probably the funniest thread i've ever seen. EXCELLENT work fellas. :r:r:r:r


real funny Eric...ha ha


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

bazookajoe said:


> Dave, hopefully this one makes up for the one with the cat in Pnoon's contest...


I like that one more than I like mine. :tu:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Darrell said:


> I like that one more than I like mine. :tu:tu


I like that one too and the CA Mag cover as well


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ohhhhhh the suspense. :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Ohhhhhh the suspense. :chk:chk:chk:chk


It will probably be a couple days. Too many great submissions to go through and have to get together with Dave to decide.

So you will have to dance a little bit longer :chk:chk

:r


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I can't help myself...even though I know it's done.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Dave called today, we both said at the same time that this shot was *the winner*. It is one of the best chops I have ever seen. 
Pm your addy for your prize. The next 2 days are busy but I will get it out as soon as I can.



bazookajoe said:


>


I hadn't planned on a second place but this was also a favorite shot. Not only did Dave and I like it 
but Kiwi Michelle already has a copy of it framed :r
So shoot me your addy and I will get a prize together for you also.



RGD said:


>


All of the entries were really great. It was very hard to choose only 2 to win.
Help me out and give a rg bump to your favorite entrant of the contest.

Thanks very much to all that entered. :tu


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words about the chop everyone, Dave for being a good sport as usual and Dave (n3uka) for the contest (and props to you for donating *100 sticks*(!) to the troops. :tu:u)


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Congrats, Joe! :tu


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

congrats to Joe, that's a job well done!

the Spock one is just dead nuts freaky


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Congrats David and Ronnie :tu Great job fellas!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Quick update:

RGD's prize was mailed Monday
Bazookajoe's prize was shipped today
Dropped off over 100 cigars to Dave - Trishield today and got a ride in a trash truck :chk

Look forward to seeing how everyone likes their prize


----------

